# Audiomobile Mass - Anyone remember these?



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

I still own an Evo

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUDIOMOBILE-MAS...Car_Subwoofers_Enclosures&hash=item415715d3c0


http://cgi.ebay.com/AUDIOMOBILE-MASS2012-S4-12-SUBWOOFER-/280633922758?pt=Car_Subwoofers_Enclosures&hash=item415715d4c6


ANT


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

aren't they trying to make a comeback this year?


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Yes comeback I talked the the owner few weeks back.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

What do you think the website address will be? Can't find it when googling. 

Kelvin


----------



## tusk (Feb 20, 2008)

That was one sub I wish I would have kept.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

subwoofery said:


> What do you think the website address will be? Can't find it when googling.
> 
> Kelvin


Kelvin, this will cost ya $5 for the info :laugh:

*
http://audiomobile.net/*


----------



## Puffhead (Aug 29, 2007)

tusk said:


> That was one sub I wish I would have kept.


Me too


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

It's hard to forget them when I have three in the closet. 

These were my all-time favorite sub until I got ahold of these AE IB15s. I paid considerably less for mine, but that one is quite minty.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

DAT said:


> Kelvin, this will cost ya $5 for the info :laugh:
> 
> *
> http://audiomobile.net/*


Fair enough, send me your paypal address but I won't pay for the fees  

Kelvin


----------



## BobG (Dec 8, 2006)

Horsemanwill said:


> aren't they trying to make a comeback this year?


Yeah. Only this time, Overpeck isn't the Pres/CEO. He has some other title in the company.

"Mover" LOL. What a tool that guy was. Good lord.


----------



## AudioPhill (Jan 27, 2009)

Talked to dude, setting upright since he grabbed them, I have $100 says theres spider sag  been watching them since he posted them for $349 lol. New they were $249 at the end, dudes nuts lol.


----------



## jblw10gtimk11 (Jan 16, 2011)

That seems really pricey for those discontinued subs. I have a old caraudio mag with those subs in front of me lol. I have a lot of older car stereo and review mags, and mobile entertainment mags that i love going back and reading. Never heard this sub, but they always looked made well.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

jblw10gtimk11 said:


> That seems really pricey for those discontinued subs. I have a old caraudio mag with those subs in front of me lol. I have a lot of older car stereo and review mags, and mobile entertainment mags that i love going back and reading. Never heard this sub, but they always looked made well.


That review was what made me decide to buy a pair if those. Back then that's all you had to go on. 

As far as how they sound, they won't play up too high, but down low they are hard to beat. One of these in 1 cube with 1k watts is more than most people would ever need.


----------



## jblw10gtimk11 (Jan 16, 2011)

Right around then is when i got my first gen infinity perfect tens. Remember the add for infinity, it said (twice the xmax of any sub). lol. Remember the add for the first gen jbl gti ddd subs, it said (the count down begins). I love my mags lol.


----------



## SQ27801 (Mar 30, 2009)

I still have two of the dual coil 12's. They are quick, accurate, and low. Nothing can compare to them. Best bang-for-the-buck subs back in the day.


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

fish said:


> It's hard to forget them when I have three in the closet.  These were my all-time favorite sub until I got ahold of these AE IB15s. I paid considerably less for mine, but that one is quite minty.


 Not sure what you have tried but that is saying alot. The MASS subs were pretty good performers...I remember all the reviews and al the talk, etc....However it is hard to ignore the performance of a couple of low distortion 15's in an IB config by design...for some this is the perfect and most realistic bass solution in the car. I have high hopes myself in the AE products.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

Mover, Manville, and Dan Wiggins taught me alot about audio in those furious debates they had on SD.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

WLDock said:


> Not sure what you have tried but that is saying alot. The MASS subs were pretty good performers...I remember all the reviews and al the talk, etc....However it is hard to ignore the performance of a couple of low distortion 15's in an IB config by design...for some this is the perfect and most realistic bass solution in the car. I have high hopes myself in the AE products.


Before the MASS 12s I had many different JL W6 & W3s, SS SPL160, original Solobarik 12, old Lanzar, RF, & Orion... so pretty good company. I had the MASS 12s for five years before someone stole them in the parking lot behind a dealership while getting my transmission replaced (got a free tranny because of it). Most of the subs mentioned above were 15s, but the dual MASS 12s went lower & in some cases louder. Now, I love opening my trunk & not having a huge obstruction in the middle of it. 

BTW... did you ever end up buying that underhung AE IB15 from here?


----------



## Freedom First (May 17, 2010)

Audiomobile Mass - Anyone remember these?


Yeah... I've got a pair stashed. Although, I bought them about 7 years ago (in nearly mint shape) and paid less for the pair than this seller is asking for _one._ 

One of these days, I plan to use them as subs in my HT (to replace my JBL LE-14 based subs).


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

AudioPhill said:


> Talked to dude, setting upright since he grabbed them, I have $100 says theres spider sag  been watching them since he posted them for $349 lol. New they were $249 at the end, dudes nuts lol.


is that a bad thing?


----------



## Speakers4Weapons (Jan 3, 2011)

AudioPhill said:


> Talked to dude, setting upright since he grabbed them, I have $100 says theres spider sag  been watching them since he posted them for $349 lol. New they were $249 at the end, dudes nuts lol.


Keep tellin yall. Its a trend......


----------



## whitedragon551 (Oct 3, 2009)

I have a mint Evo sitting in a nice little box in my car right now. Never seen a MASS before though.


----------



## AudioPhill (Jan 27, 2009)

starboy869 said:


> is that a bad thing?



lol, the coil sets off center in the gap, adds distortion to the driver by biasing it's xmax to be different in opposing directions, yes, you might call it bad lol.



Speakers4Weapons said:


> Keep tellin yall. Its a trend......


lol, not one that's likely to catch on I hope


----------



## AudioPhill (Jan 27, 2009)

Freedom First said:


> Audiomobile Mass - Anyone remember these?
> 
> 
> Yeah... I've got a pair stashed. Although, I bought them about 7 years ago (in nearly mint shape) and paid less for the pair than this seller is asking for _one._
> ...


I'll give you his asking price plus shipping as a gift via PP for them lol.


----------



## blazeplacid (May 19, 2008)

I had a pair of these I sold about a year ago

I liked them, I was just ready for something new


----------



## Speakers4Weapons (Jan 3, 2011)

wait.. $35 for shipping One 12? And $225 for it used? LOL
Like I said.. Its a trend...... I wont be apart of it....

I just dont understand , Besides greed, why people think its cool to start off at a stupid price. I mean, if you think its worth that why not start it off at $1 and if its worth that Im sure it will get to that price if you just let people bid...


----------



## AudioPhill (Jan 27, 2009)

xmax was dumax rated at 19.7 and xsus was 22mm


----------



## Freedom First (May 17, 2010)

AudioPhill said:


> I'll give you his asking price plus shipping as a gift via PP for them lol.


Nope. _Besides_, you wouldn't want them... they've been sitting on a shelf, cone up, for a couple years. 

(Actually, these subs have such a stiff suspension, that they lend themselves _very well_ for use in downward-firing, HT sub setups. Sag is practically non-existent.)


----------



## Freedom First (May 17, 2010)

Speakers4Weapons said:


> wait.. $35 for shipping One 12? And $225 for it used? LOL
> Like I said.. Its a trend...... I wont be apart of it....
> 
> I just dont understand , Besides greed, why people think its cool to start off at a stupid price. I mean, if you think its worth that why not start it off at $1 and if its worth that Im sure it will get to that price if you just let people bid...


Quit bitching about it. We know damn well that you would sell anything you have for as much money as you could get for it. Quit being a hypocrite.


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

not for me. If I started an auction at a $1 for a roughly $200 item it would sell for $20 and they'll ***** about the $30 shipping on a 8lb item from Canada to the USA. Then after two days complain why it's taking so long.


----------



## AudioPhill (Jan 27, 2009)

Freedom First said:


> Nope. _Besides_, you wouldn't want them... they've been sitting on a shelf, cone up, for a couple years.
> 
> (Actually, these subs have such a stiff suspension, that they lend themselves _very well_ for use in downward-firing, HT sub setups. Sag is practically non-existent.)


lol, for that price, Id build a rack and rest them cone down for a few to return things to balance lol.


----------



## Speakers4Weapons (Jan 3, 2011)

Freedom First said:


> Quit bitching about it. We know damn well that you would sell anything you have for as much money as you could get for it. Quit being a hypocrite.


Um. Id start it off at $1..... Thats how Auctions work. You bid and try to win. WTF is so fun about one bid? 

Anyway.. Nice subs.. Great Xmax. That was allot of travel back then.


----------



## Speakers4Weapons (Jan 3, 2011)

starboy869 said:


> not for me. If I started an auction at a $1 for a roughly $200 item it would sell for $20 and they'll ***** about the $30 shipping on a 8lb item from Canada to the USA. Then after two days complain why it's taking so long.


Just sayin, These subs are used. Nobody wants to pay that much for such old ass subs. If they was new or like new then maybe. But geez... Start it at a buck. Or maybe $10. Not $225.. Thats just stupid


----------



## truckerfte (Jul 30, 2010)

Speakers4Weapons said:


> Just sayin, These subs are used. Nobody wants to pay that much for such old ass subs. If they was new or like new then maybe. But geez... Start it at a buck. Or maybe $10. Not $225.. Thats just stupid





Audiophill said:


> been watching them since he posted them for $349 lol.


dude, this has been explained to you already, in YOUR thread.
notice the price is coming down? and it will continue to do so until someone feels the price is right. for people like you, there is a filter to show "auctions only". use it and shut up


*edit*



Seakers4Weapons said:


> Id even sale the amp if I knew Id get my money back for it.



where should i start with this one?LOL


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

i want them.... I bet if I email him a # he might sell them for that price:


----------



## Speakers4Weapons (Jan 3, 2011)

truckerfte said:


> dude, this has been explained to you already, in YOUR thread.
> notice the price is coming down? and it will continue to do so until someone feels the price is right. for people like you, there is a filter to show "auctions only". use it and shut up
> 
> 
> ...


LOL the price is coming down.. WOW. from $349 which was an absolutely stupid price from just a really stupid price of $225. Not to mention the total slap in the face of that $32 shipping fee for 1 12". So I guess at this rate you will be at your computer for another 2 or 3 months waiting to bid on these old ass used up subs for ? What price is good for you ? Cause I dont see you bidding.. And you call this the American way? A capitalist Society? LOL idiot. 
And about using my own words. You use **** out of context. As usual. EVERYBODY wants to get there money back. That isnt a bad thing. Whats a bad thing is when you try to get your money back plus allot more on an item we can all see aint no where near the value of asking price. Dude. If you like the subs. Bid! Dont be trying to represent in here with your weak ass quotes. How many times I gotta tell you that then high ass prices is EXACTLY why we see relistings! You miss the point everytime. You just said it yourself that he will be relisting it over and over. That is ******** tactics to try fishing for a retard to bid. I mean , at least put a "make an offer feature" Its disrespectful and is no way to do biz. And, as you can see , if you do ebay searches often, this is a trend! Now with all this said, back the **** off before I put a exclamation mark in ya azz..... :surprised:


----------



## Freedom First (May 17, 2010)

Speakers4Weapons said:


> LOL the price is coming down.. WOW. from $349 which was an absolutely stupid price from just a really stupid price of $225. Not to mention the total slap in the face of that $32 shipping fee for 1 12". So I guess at this rate you will be at your computer for another 2 or 3 months waiting to bid on these old ass used up subs for ? What price is good for you ? Cause I dont see you bidding.. And you call this the American way? A capitalist Society? LOL idiot.
> And about using my own words. You use **** out of context. As usual. EVERYBODY wants to get there money back. That isnt a bad thing. Whats a bad thing is when you try to get your money back plus allot more on an item we can all see aint no where near the value of asking price. Dude. If you like the subs. Bid! Dont be trying to represent in here with your weak ass quotes. How many times I gotta tell you that then high ass prices is EXACTLY why we see relistings! You miss the point everytime. You just said it yourself that he will be relisting it over and over. That is ******** tactics to try fishing for a retard to bid. I mean , at least put a "make an offer feature" Its disrespectful and is no way to do biz. And, as you can see , if you do ebay searches often, this is a trend! Now with all this said, back the **** off before I put a exclamation mark in ya azz..... :surprised:


Dude... You're whining like a little *****. I'm just about ready to email the guy, offer him $300 for his sub, to help inflate prices JUST TO PISS YOU OFF.

If you don't like the price, MOVE ON. Or, buy yourself some cheap-ass, busted crap. GEEEEEEeeeeezzzz....

You want "free" health care too, I'll bet...


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

Speakers4Weapons said:


> Not to mention the total slap in the face of that $32 shipping fee for 1 12"


Have you shipped anything heavy lately? 32 dollars is not outrageous considering the time it takes to pack something of that nature so it doesnt get destroyed in transit


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

King Nothing said:


> Have you shipped anything heavy lately? 32 dollars is not outrageous considering the time it takes to pack something of that nature so it doesnt get destroyed in transit



Those things weigh in at about 31-32 lbs.


----------



## Speakers4Weapons (Jan 3, 2011)

Freedom First said:


> Dude... You're whining like a little *****. I'm just about ready to email the guy, offer him $300 for his sub, to help inflate prices JUST TO PISS YOU OFF.
> 
> If you don't like the price, MOVE ON. Or, buy yourself some cheap-ass, busted crap. GEEEEEEeeeeezzzz....
> 
> You want "free" health care too, I'll bet...


I did move on. I looked at it once and hit the back button... Dude....
I also dont buy cheap junk. I buy the best. And I dont whine. I SPEAK! My username says it all. Words are weapons. If we all sat around not saying anything we would be in a **** hole.. OH I forgot. We are! This country , USA is falling apart cause of looser assholes who dont have the balls to speak up! 
Have a good day sporto


----------



## Freedom First (May 17, 2010)

Speakers4Weapons said:


> I did move on. I looked at it once and hit the back button... Dude....
> I also dont buy cheap junk. I buy the best. And I dont whine. I SPEAK! My username says it all. Words are weapons. If we all sat around not saying anything we would be in a **** hole.. OH I forgot. We are! This country , USA is falling apart cause of looser assholes who dont have the balls to speak up!
> Have a good day sporto



********. You haven't "moved on", and you're using your wrinkled brown-eye "for weapons". You're ****ting on everyone for being "capitalistic". You're bitching and moaning because you can't get what you want for the price you want. Suck it up, sparky... can't afford something you want? GO OUT AND GET A BETTER JOB. That's what made this country great. It's whiners like you who are f*cking it up. Sumthin' for nuthin'. And when the gravy train runs out, here you are acting like your loser brethren who didn't lift a finger to better themselves or their position, pissin' and moanin' about life getting a little more hard to afford. I've got news for you... communism failed. Free market economies and the capitalist system are still the best game in town. If ya don't like it, might I suggest moving someplace else and starting your own commune? I hear Guyana is nice...


----------



## Speakers4Weapons (Jan 3, 2011)

King Nothing said:


> Have you shipped anything heavy lately? 32 dollars is not outrageous considering the time it takes to pack something of that nature so it doesnt get destroyed in transit


I was a mailman, I then worked at UPS delivering packages all day. I also ship items almost daily. I recently shipped a 60 pound subwoofer system. It was $35. My time to pack it and drive to Fedex to get it delivered is free. Handling is irrelevant. Its your job to pack the **** right. I shouldnt have to pay you to do it.
The $32 shipping is about $15 too much. How would I know? Well, I think Ive done enough shipping to know what is too high. If it was upto you and this seller on ebay someone would be paying about $65 to ship 2 12 inch subs.. LOL :laugh:
Youre joking right? You cant be that stupid. 
Also if its too expensive for you then Im sure its too expensive for the customer. Post Office is high for shipping packages but dont break things. There tracking sucks. Ups is slow and expensive, break things often, but better than USPS on pricing and tracking. FedEx is fastest and least expensive plus they have the best tracking with the least amount of damages Ive ever experienced plus they have a 24/7 Kinkos that lets me get packages out anytime anyday which noone else does. If I respect and appreciate a persons biz then I find the cheapest, safest and fastest way to ship. If that means NOT using Postal service which is convenient for allot of people, then I do that. Why would I go out of my way to get this done properly? I want my goods sold. $32 shipping hasnt gotten that seller one bid. And we can see people here like the subs. I do also But the shipping price and the main price is too high.


----------



## Speakers4Weapons (Jan 3, 2011)

Freedom First said:


> ********. You haven't "moved on", and you're using your wrinkled brown-eye "for weapons". You're ****ting on everyone for being "capitalistic". You're bitching and moaning because you can't get what you want for the price you want. Suck it up, sparky... can't afford something you want? GO OUT AND GET A BETTER JOB. That's what made this country great. It's whiners like you who are f*cking it up. Sumthin' for nuthin'. And when the gravy train runs out, here you are acting like your loser brethren who didn't lift a finger to better themselves or their position, pissin' and moanin' about life getting a little more hard to afford. I've got news for you... communism failed. Free market economies and the capitalist system are still the best game in town. If ya don't like it, might I suggest moving someplace else and starting your own commune? I hear Guyana is nice...


Hey Al Sharpton, Get off the soap box spot light. I hear the violins. Lets get something straight. I went to that auction 1 time. Since then I get emails saying I have responses to this thread so I read them. Thats why Im still here. NOT to follow the stupid auction. Now, Im pretty sure you have no ****ing clue what I make, who I am or where I am from. So the best thing for you to do is stf about my personal life. I buy only the best for myself. Ive used almost every brand Audio gear there is. I dont settle for junk and sure as hell dont want this used up old ass sub. I do like the sub for nostalgia. I remember the sub when it came out. These days its not hard finding a similar sub for less and new. As for me being communist. LOL where the hell did you get that idea? Dude youre another idiot on here that has his priorities all backwords and talks out his ass. You spout crap out that has no facts to it. You talking about a whiner. LOL You come off as the Jessie Jackson of this thread trying to divert all attention to yourself. Are you the seller of this sub? I pointed out that the subs are too expensive. I would say many agree since noone has bid and even are waiting for the price to drop. Others are sending offers cause the price is too high. So dont go there with the capitalist ******** that has nothing to do with anything here. Jacking up a price higher than its value is not capitalism. Its price gowdging. Idiot. That **** dont work as you can see there are no bids. As for a whiner messing up this country, Hmm. No Im not a whiner. Im actually trying to get you and everybody else to recognize how screwed up **** is and that it can get better if you just speak to the right people and say the right things. This country has been ruined by a Rogue Prez and out of control Senate. Have you even bothered to notice the deficit? I guess all that is over your head and you rather look at porn or listen to P diddy all day on your little Sanyo boom box ....


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

Speakers4Weapons said:


> The $32 shipping is about $15 too much.


Then dont buy it. really easy to insult someones intellegence on the internet. Anonymity is nice, huh?


----------



## truckerfte (Jul 30, 2010)

Speakers, this is the last time I will address you directlym

You seem to be happy to bring up that you have explained your point of view several times. Contrary to what you think or say,I have understood what you are saying, every time you have said it. What YOU don't seem to understand is that you are wrong. I have told you, others have told you. You have even said in the other thread that you have had similar conversations in coffee houses and such,with the same results. When are you going to get that it is YOUR ideals that are wrong? Saying the sky is red 10000x's isn't going to make it true. 

You have made it quite clear that you don't like bin on ebay. Thank you for your opinion, now shut the hell up. Why don't you go do something more constructive like go to Ebay's forums and discuss it over there?

And you are right, we have no idea who/what you are. But your posts here give us a pretty good clue...


----------



## jblw10gtimk11 (Jan 16, 2011)

I just shipped my jbl w10 gti mk11 sub ups ground, it weighed 34 lbs, and was 38.92 to send it ground commercial to techronics in California , return shipping was 18.73 to send it from california to chicago il ground residential to my house. So it all depends if it shipped to a business or residential. As you can see its almost twice as much between shipping it commercial or residential, which i think its bull ****. SO YES HES CHARGING DOUBLE FOR SHIPPING. End of story, if 1 loves the sub, 16 dollars is not going to stop them.


----------



## Speakers4Weapons (Jan 3, 2011)

King Nothing said:


> Then dont buy it. really easy to insult someones intellegence on the internet. Anonymity is nice, huh?


Um.... dont buy it.. NOOO ****?
Like I couldnt figure that out.
Thanks for that advice.....


----------



## Speakers4Weapons (Jan 3, 2011)

truckerfte said:


> Speakers, this is the last time I will address you directlym


 YAY!!!


----------



## Speakers4Weapons (Jan 3, 2011)

jblw10gtimk11 said:


> I just shipped my jbl w10 gti mk11 sub ups ground, it weighed 34 lbs, and was 38.92 to send it ground commercial to techronics in California , return shipping was 18.73 to send it from california to chicago il ground residential to my house. So it all depends if it shipped to a business or residential. As you can see its almost twice as much between shipping it commercial or residential, which i think its bull ****. SO YES HES CHARGING DOUBLE FOR SHIPPING. End of story, if 1 loves the sub, 16 dollars is not going to stop them.


I TOTALLY agree....
And Im sure Someone will end up buying them.


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

jblw10gtimk11 said:


> I just shipped my jbl w10 gti mk11 sub ups ground, it weighed 34 lbs, and was 38.92 to send it ground commercial to techronics in California , return shipping was 18.73 to send it from california to chicago il ground residential to my house. So it all depends if it shipped to a business or residential. As you can see its almost twice as much between shipping it commercial or residential, which i think its bull ****. SO YES HES CHARGING DOUBLE FOR SHIPPING. End of story, if 1 loves the sub, 16 dollars is not going to stop them.


Ever think that techtronics might ship a BUNCH of stuff, thus having an account, thus getting a significant break on the shipping price?


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

Speakers4Weapons said:


> Um.... dont buy it.. NOOO ****?
> Like I couldnt figure that out.
> Thanks for that advice.....


Once again, anonymity is nice huh?


----------



## Speakers4Weapons (Jan 3, 2011)

King Nothing said:


> Ever think that techtronics might ship a BUNCH of stuff, thus having an account, thus getting a significant break on the shipping price?


I have a fedex account. The only time you get discounts is when you start shipping by the hundreds. Otherwise its just a convenience to hand them a Fedex card and charge it. 

Look. seriously. I have no idea why some of you are looking for good reason to pay $30+ for shipping a single 12. I sure wouldnt pay it. Maybe you should try finding a way to NOT pay it then get back with me. Cause I been through this already. I know what Im talking about. If you want the sub then Im sure he will knock off $5 LOL shipping......


----------



## jblw10gtimk11 (Jan 16, 2011)

No i did the shipping. i sent the sub back to techronics for replacement, why else would i have to pay for shipping there and back. I went to ups and asked to ship this sub here, and need to pre pay return shipping. It was 38 to ship there and 18 to ship back to my house. Regardless, its in the eye of the beholder that matters.


----------



## lucasa.miller (Apr 28, 2008)

These subs are made by TC Sounds. They are the DVC version of the almighty *loudest sub on the planet when released* Crystal CMP. I own a pair of CMP 12's and have always wanted to pick up a set of MASS'.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

lucasa.miller said:


> These subs are made by TC Sounds. They are the DVC version of the almighty *loudest sub on the planet when released* Crystal CMP.



They were also available in a single 4 ohm voice coil.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

In my ride right now


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

It wasnt a bad sub...except when we bridged a 2500arc back in the day on it in Ewing's GTI, a power level that a IDQv215 survived despite severe bottoming out...completely destroyed a mass10...

sounded fine before but then it just went poof...


----------

